# Watermelon seeds?



## GibblyGiblets (Oct 2, 2011)

Once this is answered it can be deleted, I looked on the foods mice like list at the top and didn't see watermelon seeds as something to avoid.

so can they eat em? o3o my mousie knowledge is a little off xD

EDITED:

I was in a hurry so I thought I'd add more in dept xD

of the two mice I got last night, one is a pregnant doe who is due in probably a couple days time, I just didn't want to feed her something that might harm her or her babies


----------



## Serena (Dec 29, 2011)

I've given mine watermelon seeds before. It should be similar to cucumber.
The mice seemed to like them, and all of them are still fine.


----------



## MissPorter13 (Jun 20, 2012)

I would imagine watermelon seeds would be fine for mice, our hamsters used absolutely love them and there were never any problems


----------

